# Stomp pads



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Interesting first post...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Pretty sure they use baby seals and the adhesive is platypus.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

i bet they just set the stomp pad maker to the "on" posistion...


----------



## Opunui (Mar 30, 2015)

Injection molding.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

I thought they used their State-Farm agents


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

I could tell you, but then I'd have to stomp you!!!!!


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

Not that it is a problem, but why are you curious about how (outta everything snowboard) stomp pads are made? Anyway, someone else said it, injection molding; then adding an adhesive after it's molded.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

GreyDragon said:


> Interesting first post...





Mustang150 said:


> Not that it is a problem, but why are you curious about how (outta everything snowboard) stomp pads are made?


He's got a great, "one of a kind" innovative idea for a battery powered, bluetooth enabled, Rotating stomp pad and wants to know what kind of machinery he'll need to buy so he can ask for enough money when he starts his Kickstarter campaign!!!! :hairy:


----------



## Mustang150 (Feb 23, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> He's got a great, "one of a kind" innovative idea for a battery powered, bluetooth enabled, Rotating stomp pad and wants to know what kind of machinery he'll need to buy so he can ask for enough money when he starts his Kickstarter campaign!!!!


Don't forget that it is going to be heated to melt the snow off the bottom of your boots and off pad itself.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I make mine out of unicorn fetuses in a garlic press.

The trick is getting them during the first octomester.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I want the kind "that warn you are not going to stomp it"...so that I can prepare to bail.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Dumbest thread ever!!!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Magic! The santa snowboard shop in the north pole has stomp pad faires that use magic fairy fart dust.


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Pretty sure they use baby seals and the adhesive is platypus.


Not the baby seals ! Nooooooooooo

I always figured they used the cushioning from the feet of husky's, cause the have great grip on snow. And the glue is made by "hand" by factory workers in little rooms with a "special" TV-show, internet channel or magazines to aid the liquid production. Its hard hand labour i guess. :nerd:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

I have a theory......the cuter the critter......the more delicious it tastes. Baby seals.......delicious, veal.......delicious, guinea pigs......delicious, rabbits,squirrels.....delicious. Currently looking for a litter of kittens......


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

mojo maestro said:


> I have a theory......the cuter the critter......the more delicious it tastes. Baby seals.......delicious, veal.......delicious, guinea pigs......delicious, rabbits,squirrels.....delicious. *....Currently looking for a litter of kittens......*


That statement naturally lends itself to making a comment about the many years "I've" enjoyed eating puss...... :blink: er, uhmm,_..cat!_  

But I'll restrain myself!  :rofl4:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

:blink: It *REALLY* needs to snow here,... And _soooon!!!_ :facepalm3:


----------



## MVC (Nov 5, 2015)

chomps1211 said:


> That statement naturally lends itself to making a comment about the many years "I've" enjoyed eating puss...... :blink: er, uhmm,_..cat!_
> 
> But I'll restrain myself!  :rofl4:





chomps1211 said:


> :blink: It *REALLY* needs to snow here,... And _soooon!!!_ :facepalm3:



:embarrased1: you really need snow ! I also did so i went to the indoor snowboard/ski thingy, i must say i had a blast :jumping1::laughat:
But real snow is needed !


----------



## gmore10 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mustang150 said:


> Don't forget that it is going to be heated to melt the snow off the bottom of your boots and off pad itself.


This might be a good thing then people will stop slapping there board on the ground like its a African drum to get the snow off of it.


----------



## HurtonBair (Feb 2, 2014)

they don't "make" stomp pads anymore. 

They're still trying to sell-off the oversupply from 1997.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Most boring episode of "how it's made" ever. Warm plastic is molded into a shape and adhesive is added to the bottom. Do do dodo dododododoooooo. Up next how are step in bindings made.


----------

